# Mortising Machine problems



## VB Woodworker (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello All,

I am having an issue or two with my brand new machine. The first is at the top of the photo...my chisel will not fit into the coller. Two of the four bits will not fit. What do you suggest I need to do? Emory Cloth maybe?

Second and most important is the bottom of the photo. Once I get the machine set up with about 1/16th inch gap between the bit and the chisel I try to accomplish the cut. The assembly will only go in as far as the chisel points (as you can seen int he phot) and no further. Am I making a common set up mistake??

Thanks
Eric F.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You do not mention the brand/model. I think the machine more than the owner is the problem.

My only experience is a Delta Mortiser kit for a drill press.

It does not fit on my floor standing Powermatic so I installed on my Craftsman bench drill press. I quickly realised this was a useless combination.

The Delta instructions mentioned 1/32in between the bit and the chisel. I think it is as close as you can get without rubbing.

Wood magazine had a review article about Mortise machines some months ago. It seems the machine design and especially the chisel design make a big difference.

The magazine selected the Powermatic model as the top tool, but since it does not come with chisels, they tested with Powermatic and with another brand. They found the Powermatic chisels were much better.

My setup also wants to bog down as soon as the chisel starts to bite.

I can now appreciate why dedicated mortise machines have a long and robust arm. A lot of force is needed to push that chisel through the wood.

For my setup I even tried pre-drilling holes of a smaller diameter and then using the drill press mortiser. Still was too difficult.

So my retrofit kit now gathers dust. Still installed on the Craftsman.

I may end up using the chisels with a mallet as a poor man's corner chisel.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Make and model of the mortiser would be very helpful, as well as the make of the chisels. Pictures would be even better.

This may be a silly question, but are you sure the depth stop is not preventing you from making deeper cuts? There should be a rod on one side of the head that limits the travel. Make sure the depth is properly set.


----------



## VB Woodworker (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, when I first encountered the problem I figured a depth stop was in the way. I have since adjusted many inches above. A set of 4 chisels came with it. Maybe I am assuming the chisels came sharp enough...my attempt, as you can seen in my first posting, is in Red Oak.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I have the Delta retro fit kit and never had any problems with it. Just need a lot of force to cut the first hole. The next hole in the slot is easier to cut.

Most machines you let the machine do the work. This is not one of those machines. You need to put a good deal of force on that bar. Especially if you are going to be using it in harder woods like Maple and Sapele'


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I have an older Delta. It takes a decent amount of pull to make a mortise, enough that I have mounted the mortiser to my bench. Some woods are easier, but oak and ash can be tough.

How much pressure did you apply to get the holes you popsted?


----------



## VB Woodworker (Dec 28, 2009)

More then I though I would need...I have never used these before. The head unit started flexing.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have this one*









I thought the same thing when I first used it...WOW that takes a lot of pressure, but sure enough, it finally made a square hole. Then next hole was much easier since the chisel only had 1/2 the material to clear away. 

The drill press type attachments weren't designed for as much down force as a dedicated hollow chisel mortise, but some guys use them with success. The chisel should be about 1/16" or dime thickness above the point. 
As fars as the chisels not fitting into the collar, I would not alter it, since you have some chisels that do fit. I would chamfer the top of the chisel holder with a fine tooth file to make sure it's easy to go in and if that doesn't work take a caliper and measure the ones that fir vs the ones that won't. If they are too far off, return them if possible.  bill


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

You certainly should not have to use that much force. If the headstock moves freely through the full range when not trying to drill, then the chisel set is the culprit. Given the fact you've got a couple that don't fit properly anyway, I would say a call to Woodcraft is in order.

It takes a fair amount of pressure to make the first plunge. Subsequent passes will be a little easier since you're only working 3 sides. You should never need enough pressure to flex it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I have the Delta retro fit kit and never had any problems with it. Just need a lot of force to cut the first hole. The next hole in the slot is easier to cut.
> 
> Most machines you let the machine do the work. This is not one of those machines. You need to put a good deal of force on that bar. Especially if you are going to be using it in harder woods like Maple and Sapele'


Leo, I cannot tell how much of my problem is the Delta retro and how much is the rather flimsy bench drill press.

Not only is this a bench drill press, but also a Radial drill press. So the design is not as robust.

The table on this also flexes. I had to put a scrap piece of 4x4 stock underneath, since I was afraid I might break something.

If I had been able to fit this to my floor standing Powermatic drill press, then perhaps I would have been able to apply sufficient pressure to get the first hole.


----------



## VB Woodworker (Dec 28, 2009)

Went out this afternoon and applied a little more force...no good. The chisel was pressing so hard into the wood that the wood piece was coming away from the back rest...even with the stoppers in the way...I am going to take the set to WoodCraft tomorrow after work...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

You just need to get into your work:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

VB Woodworker said:


> Went out this afternoon and allpied a little more force...no good. The chisel was pressing so hard into the wood that the wood piece was coming away from the back rest...even with the stoppers in the way...I am going to take the set to WoodCraft tomorrow after work...


The drill has to be extended far enough to make a shallow hole which the chisel can then square up. Try extending the drill/auger a bit more. The auger and chisels should be razor sharp also..... ouch, ouch .... :blink:
The exit hole should face you as you drill.


----------



## VB Woodworker (Dec 28, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You just need to get into your work:
> 
> Wysong & Miles 321 Mortiser - YouTube


Shoot, if I though it could take it :thumbsup:

One of those machines would go through my shop floor...


----------



## VB Woodworker (Dec 28, 2009)

Well,
I took the chisel/bits and collar to Wood Craft and described the issue I was having. 

They basically said that these are along the same line as chisels and plane irons...they are close to sharp but not sharp enough to do a good job, I needed a chisel hone...mmm figured...just when I thought I was being rushed out like a little brother he looked at my collar and said that there was something defiantly wrong, he took the collar off the display which managed to get 3 of the 4 bits to fit good and then went to the shelf and grabbed a brand new 5/16" assembly and gave it to me. :thumbsup: All fit like it should...

I bought the honing jig. I figured that if I was doing a lot of my projects in Oak I was going to need one eventually.


----------

